# Wooden Windows: Replacing single glazing with double glazing



## MimiMagoo (1 Feb 2011)

Has anyone any helpful advice regarding replacing single glazing with double glazing in existing timber framed windows?

Anyone had it done recently by a company?
Was it a good idea?
What did it cost?
Any recommendations?

I saw an advert in the Sunday Indo for company providing this service but they don't have website and no company name is mentioned so I am a little unsure.

Thanks!


----------



## thlint (1 Feb 2011)

Secondary glazing can be used , gaps in the frame can be a major loss of heat. Heavy curtains or shutters will also reduce heat loss.  New double glazing PVC frames will normally not be cost efficient in terms of money saved.  It is also possible to install double glazed panes into the frame but you will need some skill to do this


----------



## Toots (22 Oct 2012)

*Replacing single glazing with double glazing*

Did you change replace the single glazing with double and how did it work.  Could you let me know name of installer if you were satisfied.  Many thanks.


----------



## emeralds (2 Nov 2012)

We replaced 3 sash windows (single glazed, draughty, damaged) with double glazed hard wood windows last year..so sorry we didn't do it years ago..


----------

